# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch London, Anh Quốc- Du Lịch Châu Âu

## Golden Tours

Chương trình liên tuyến Anh – Pháp – Luxembourg - Bỉ - Hà Lan - Đức “hút khách” không chỉ chương trình hay, tham quan, tìm hiểu, khám phá và thưởng lãm nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng Thế giới, nhiều viện bảo tàng, cung điện, nhiều công trình kiến trúc độc đáo từ thời kỳ Phục Hưng ,… mà còn hấp dẫn du khách bởi giá tour khá mềm so với các chương trình Châu Âu khác. 






*Du Lịch Anh – Châu âu 5 nước

ANH - PHÁP – LUXEMBOURG – BỈ - HÀ LAN – ĐỨC

(13 ngày – 12 đêm)*

*NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI/ TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – LONDON 
*Qúy kháchtập trung tại sân bay Nội Bài hoặcTân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay điLondon. 
Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. *
NGÀY 2: LONDON(Ăn trưa, ăn tối) 
*Đến London, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan: 
· _Ngắm nhìn đồng hồ Big Ben từ cầu Lambeth_ 
· _Tòa tháp London (London of Tower)_ 
· _London Eye Observation Wheel_ ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố 
Ăn trưa. Đoàn tham quan: 
· _Cung điện Buckingham Palace_ 
· _Công viên Hyde_ – một công viên Hoàng gia rộng lớn tại trung tâm London. 
· _Tu viện Westminster_ (bên ngoài) – công trình xây dựng cổ với hơn 700 năm tuổi. 
· Chụp hình rạp xiếc_Oxford Circus_ 
Ăn tối. Đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi. *





NGÀY 3: LONDON – AMESBURY – BATH - BRISTOL (Ăn ba bữa) 
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Di chuyển đi Amesbury tham quan: 
· _Stonehenge_ - vòng tròn đá bí ẩn được dựng lên từ năm 2.500 – 2.000 trước Công Nguyên và trở thành Di sản Thế giới vào năm 1986. Tiếp tục đi Bath ăn trưa. tham quan: 
· _Roman Bath_ – khu nhà tắm công cộng nổi tiếng theo kiến trúc La Mã tuyệt đẹp vào bậc nhất thành phố Bath 
· _Cầu Pulteney, Royal Crescent_ – là con đường độc lập với khoảng 30 ngôi nhà làm thành một dãy hình lưỡi liềm rất độc đáo. 
Khởi hành đi Bristol tham quan: 
· _Cầu treo Clipton Suspension Bridge_ 
Ăn tối và về khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*- 4* nghỉ ngơi. *




NGÀY 4: BRISTOL – STRATFORD-UPON-AVON - BICESTER – LONDON (Ăn ba bữa) 
*Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đến thành phố Stratford-Upon-Avon tham quan: 
· _Anne Hathaway_ hoặc _nhà của Shakespeare_ 
Ăn trưa. Tiếp tục đến thành phố Bicester tham quan: 
· _Làng Bicester Outlet Village_ 
Chiều, Đoàn ghé thăm Sân vận động Stamford Bridge – sân nhà của CLB bóng đá Chelsea. Đoàn có cơ hội trực tiếp xem một trận đấu tại sân vận động _(chi phí tour chưa bao gồm tiền vé xem trận đấu)_ 
Ăn tối và về khách sạntiêu chuẩn 3*- 4* nghỉ ngơi. 
*
 



NGÀY 5: LONDON - PARIS (Ăn ba bữa) 
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Di chuyển đi Paris bằng tàu. Đến Kinh đô ánh sáng Paris. Qúy khách ăn tại nhà hàng. Tham quan: 
· _L’arc de Triomphe – Khải Hoàn Môn của Paris_được xây dựng năm 1806 để chào mừng chiến thắng, là một trong những đài tưởng niệm chiến sĩ lớn nhất thế giới. 
· _Tháp Eiffel (tầng 2)_– một trong những biểu tượng chính của Paris được xây dựng vào năm 1887 cao 320 mét và là một trong những kỳ quan sáng tạo của con người ở thế kỷ XIX 
· _Quảng trường Place de la Concorde_. 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3*- 4* ở Paris. *



NGÀY 6: PARIS – VERSAIILES - PARIS (Ăn ba bữa)

*Điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan: 
· _Lâu đài Versailles_– hiện nay là viện bảo tàng lớn với các tác phẩm nghệ thuật nổi tiếng từ thời Vua Louis 14-15, triều Vua cuối cùng trước cách mạng Pháp, ngoài ra còn có những khu vườn và đài phun nước tuyệt đẹp. 
· _Đi ngang đại lộ sang trọng bậc nhất Paris - Champs Elysees_ 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan: 
· _Viện bảo tàng Louvre_– một trong những viện bảo tàng lớn nhất thế giới với bức họa nàng Mona Lisa do Leonardo da Vinci vẽ và hàng trăm tác phẩm hội họa của các danh họa trên thế giới. 
· _Nhà thờ đức bà Paris_ 
· _Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine_thơ mộng ngắm nhìn thành phố Paris. 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*- 4* 
*
 



NGÀY 7: PARIS – THƯỞNG THỨC RƯỢU CHAMPAGNE TẠI REIMS (Ăn ba bữa) 

*Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Reims. 
· _Tham quan và thử hương vị của rượu Champagne Pháp nổi tiếng._ 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan: 
· _Nhà thờ Basilique St Remi, nhà thờ Notre Dame De Reims_ 
· _Tự do tham quan và mua sắm_ 
Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
NGÀY 8: REIMS - LUXEMBOURG – BRUSSELS – ROTTERDAM (Ăn ba bữa) 
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Luxembourg -đất nước có diện tích nhỏ nhất Châu Âu nằm giữa Bỉ và Pháp. Luxembourg là nơi được Liên minh châu Âu đặt nhiều trụ sở hành chính quan trọng như Tòa án châu Âu, Văn phòng Kiểm toán châu Âu,…Đến Luxembourg, tham quan: 
· _Khu phố cổ (Old Town)_ được UNESCO công nhận là một di sản văn hóa của thế giới 
· _Tượng đài National Unity, Nhà thờ Đức Bà, chụp hình Cung điện Grand Ducal, vườn hoa Citadelle Du St Esprit._ 
Ăn trưa, tiếp tục đi _Brussels_ – thủ đô của vương quốc Bỉ đồng thời cũng là thủ đô của liên hiệp Châu Âu. Đoàn tham quan: 
· _Grand Place_ – trung tâm phố cổ đẹp nhất Châu Âu được xây dựng từ thế kỷ XIII 
· _Manneke Pis – tượng chú bé đứng “tè”,_ một trong những biểu tượng chính của Brussels 
· Chụp ảnh tại bảo tàng_Atomium_ (bên ngoài) 

Di chuyển đi Rotterdam ăn tối. Nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 
*



NGÀY 9: ROTTERDAM – ZAANSE SCHANS – AMSTERDAM (Ăn ba bữa) 
*Sau khi ăn sáng, trả phòng. Đoàn đi tham quan miền đồng quê Zaanse Schans - một làng quê nổi tiếng với những cối xay gió, tham quan: 
· _Cối xây gió, một loại máy được thiết kế để biến năng lượng gió thành năng lượng điện, bơm nước và đã trở thành một trong những biểu tượng hấp dẫn du khách nhất của HàLan. 
· Nhà máy sản xuất guốc gỗDe Zaanse Schans Clog Workshop, nhà máy sản xuất phô mai. 
Trở về Amsterdam ăn trưa. Tham quan: 
· Du thuyền trên dòng kênh Amsterdam ngắm cảnh thanh phố về đêm. 
· Trung tâm chế tác kim cương 
· Tham quan khu phố đèn đỏ nổi tiếng 

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 
_*




NGÀY 10: AMSTERDAM – COLOGNE – BONN – RUDESHEIM (Ăn ba bữa) 
*_Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành điColognetham quan: 
· Nhà thờ ở Cologne – một trong những nhà thờ đẹp nhất Châu Âu. 
Ăn trưa, khởi hành đi tham quan thành phố Bonn. Tiếp tục đi Rudesheim. Tự do tham quan thành phố. 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi._ *
NGÀY 11: RUDESHEIM – HEIDELBERG – FRANKFURT (Ăn ba bữa) 
*_Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Heidelberg, tham quanlâu đài Heidelberg. 
Ăn trưa. Xe đưa đoàn đi Frankfurt, Tham quan: 
· Quảng trường Romerberg, Nhà thờ thánh Paul 
· Mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố. 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn._ *





NGÀY 12: FRANKFURT – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng) 

*_Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Ngủ đêm trên máy bay_ *
NGÀY 13: HÀ NỘI/TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH 
*_Đến sân bay Nội Bài/Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại._ *
Giá tour trọn gói: …VNĐ/khách
88.500.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 9.300.000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 97.800.000 VNĐ/khách

Bao gồm: 
*_- Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN/HAN – London//Frankfurt – SGN/HAN 
- Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 9.300.000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé) 
- Lệ phí visa Anh, Châu Âu. 
- Khách sạn 3, 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính). 
- Ăn uống, tham quan, xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình. 
- Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình. 
- Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
- Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu._ *
Không bao gồm: 
*_- Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN) 
- Phụ thu phòng đơn: 18.500.000 VNĐ/khách 
- Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại …. 
- Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (180.000VNĐ/người/ngày) 
- Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có). 
- Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam 735.000VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần) 
Ghi chú: 
- Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn). Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn). Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn. 
- Trường hợp bị rớt visa, Qúy khách vẫn đóng 6.800.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa Châu âu, Visa Anh, phí thư bảo lãnh, dịch thuật và phí dịch vụ) 
- Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình 
_*
Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ !

*Thông tin chi tiết:* Click here*

*Thông tin liên hệ:

Công ty Golden Tours

Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437
Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
Email: info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn 
Website: www.goldentours.vn ; Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn*

----------

